# Question about Ferplast Furet cage for young rats



## Emsylee (Dec 29, 2009)

I may be getting a pair of young rats at some stage and I decided I wanted to get the Ferplast Furet cage to house them in. But my question is, if I am getting young rats will they be able to be housed in this cage or would they be able to escape through the gaps between the bars too easily? Also, if they would be able to escape, how old would they have to be to be able to live in the cage?
Sorry if this sounds like a stupid question.
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

How big is the bar spacing? If 1 inch, like most ferret cages, babies will be able to get out. Were you going to get two boys or two girls? Boys grow larger, so there's less chance they'd be able to get out of the cage when fully grown but you may find girls could still escape depending how large they grew. I'd personally go for a cage with bar spacing suitable for rats of all ages to make things easier. I wouldn't really fancy the task of meshing a cage to stop escapees!


----------



## silly (Jan 12, 2010)

The ferplast furet XL, furet tower and furet plus are all suitable for rats. 
For rittens you'd better wait until they are about 10 weeks old. Dependig on their size ofcourse.
In never heart about grown girls escaping from a ferplast furet cage.


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

It all depends on the rat really. Most of girls can fit through 1 inch spacing.
Is that the cage with the big tubes on it?
If so I have heard several stories about rats getting their feet stuck and getting pretty hurt from it.


----------



## silly (Jan 12, 2010)

Ferplast xl and tower = 0.7 inch
ferplast furet plus = 0.67 inch
I don't know other furet cages from ferplast.
So those won't be a problem


----------

